# Coils for Aeolus clone.



## Crittilian23 (23/2/16)

So i just got a Aeolus clone, i have 36G, 32G and 28G Kanthal that i can use. i was thinking of twisting some 32 and 36G kanthal and making some duel coils. At around 0.7 to 0.6 ohm. will be firing it in a Cloupor mini.


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

Ok, firstly, a *duel* is when two people fight (swords or guns, your choice) 

The 36 and 32g wire is really very thin and your ohms (for a dripper) will be very high.
Twist the 28 gauge and make some 2.5mm ID dor 3mm ID *dual* coils. Will work much better in a dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/2/16)

By the way, is it a V1 or a V2 Aeolus?

Also, do you prefer high ohm builds or are you looking to go lower?


----------



## Crittilian23 (23/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Ok, firstly, a *duel* is when two people fight (swords or guns, your choice)


  My spelling sucks i know.

Thing is I'm looking for a quick ramp up. (I was running quad 32G coils in the bullet rda and couldn't get the airflow to my liking)

Its a version 1


----------

